# Project: 700D



## bogmali (Jun 22, 2010)

Finally got this baby done and running. Will have to work on the tubing wrap (temporary) and PCI-E connectors some time when I get around it. 

SPECS:
AMD Thuban 1055T 6-Core
Gigabyte 890FXA-UD7
ATI HD5970/XSPC Razor Waterblock
Kingston KHX1600C7D3K2/4GX 2X2GB RAM
WD 500GB Caviar Black
Lite-On DVD-RW Drive
Antec Spot Cool Fan
D-Tek Fusion CPU Waterblock
Laing D5 ECOCIRC Pump
EK Inline Reservoir
Black Ice Extreme III X-Flow Radiator
Delta 120X120X38MM Fans (3500RPM)
Koolance 3/8 Compression Fittings
Koolance 3/8 Tubing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

This is some good stuff man   Loving it.  Is that a BFG Tech 1000W?  Look just like mine


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice

Now lets see some temps (please)

Why did you choose to use 3/8 versus 1/2 tubing?


----------



## codyjansen (Jun 22, 2010)

looks very nice


----------



## bogmali (Jun 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is some good stuff man   Loving it.  Is that a BFG Tech 1000W?  Look just like mine



Yup EX1000



HammerON said:


> Nice
> 
> Now lets see some temps (please)
> 
> Why did you choose to use 3/8 versus 1/2 tubing?



Will post some screenies later. I wanted to use the compressed fittings that I have laying around


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a bunch of Koolance 3/8 fittings laying around from previous builds


----------

